# What else can I add?



## RAFF (Apr 27, 2007)

Just like the other post, I have a five foot 120 gallon tank. I have grown out a group of 10 P.Nyererei ruti island. I will be weeding out a couple males that are about 3 inches. I'm looking to fill the tank with more victorians but do not want to worry about cross breeding. I have always kept species only tanks but would like a mix in this one. Could I do X.Dayglow, L.Nubilus or H.Kenya gold? Also I have a group of Hap. sp. blue fire fin growing out. Could I add them when they are bigger? Any other suggestions would be appreciated. And yes I would love to add matumbi hunters but I can not find any. Thanks.
Kevin


----------



## alanastar (Mar 6, 2006)

i have kept a group in with groups of :
Astatotilapia latifasciata 1m 3f
Paralabidochromis sp. "Rock Kribensis"2m 2f ended up with 1 male :roll: 
and briefly with Neochromis omnicaeruleus

:thumb:


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

Hi
h.sp"rockrribensi"s is a good candidate but also Atatoreochromis alluaudi, Pixychromis orthostoma, Neochromis rufocaudalis.
xris


----------



## RAFF (Apr 27, 2007)

Thanks for the suggestions. The only problem is finding any of them. I think I will add some Hap. rock kribensis uganda's but not sure what else. I would really like to add some hap. kenya gold for a extra color variation but I have seen them labeled as pundimilla brfore so I'm not sure if they are close enough to cross breed. Plus there smaller size and temperment, I'm not sure if they would last. Has anyone tried them with nyererei?


----------



## RAFF (Apr 27, 2007)

I was also wondering if Astatotilapia nubilus would do ok with nyererei? I know they can hold there own, would cross breeding be an issue?


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

Hi The kenya gold and nubilus may cross breed with the P.nyererei, I've seen some hybrids of them in the past.
xris


----------



## RAFF (Apr 27, 2007)

Thanks, I guess I will rule them out also. I have some haplochromis sp blue fire fin growing out that I am hoping to add but I do not know much about them but by the looks of the females, cross breeding with nyererei should not be a issue. But If I add them I think I would have to rule out the P rock kribensis uganda since they be too similar. I'm used to keeping Tanganyika cichlids where cross breeding was not a issue for the most part in a community tank. I have always favored victorians but a community tank is proving to be difficult with the types of victorians available. I was considering adding P. salmon hippo point but I kept some years ago and the males were the meanest little fish I ever kept. Do victorians do well with any west african cichlids? I was considering some steatocranus tinanti along with the H. blue fire fin and nyererei. They are an odd fish that can always add some personality to a aquarium.


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

Hi I took more than 2 years to build my community of vics, so yu'll need a good amount of patience if yu want to keep them in a community tank. I've no experiences concerning the cohabitation of westies and vics, can't be of any help at this time.
Xris


----------



## RAFF (Apr 27, 2007)

I think I finally have it down. I think I will go with 8 nyererei ruti island, 8 P. salmon hippo point and 8 Haplochromis ruby green. The ruby greens will go in when big enough and be tested. If they are getting beat up I will remove them.


----------



## RAFF (Apr 27, 2007)

OK, never mind the last post. I went for a little drive today up to Cleveland and found myself at Somethingfishy.com's store. (My girlfriend was not surprised we just happened to go by the place). :lol: Here is what I now have for victorians;
10 Pundamillia Nyererei ruti island 2.5-3 inch
8 Haplochromis sp. blue fire fin 1/2-3/4 inch
6 Haplochromis ruby green 1 1/2 inch
3 Paralabidochromis sp. 'Red Fin Piebald' trio 1 1/2 inch
4 Haplochromis dayglow unsexed 1 1/2 inch

I plan to keep the smaller ones separate from the nyererei until they are similar in size. Once they are, which ones do you think should go into the 120 gallon tank together? I also have two 55 gallon yanks and a 30 long for the rest. I plan on keeping the dayglow separate since they are my all time favorite and I think they can cross breed with almost anything. I was considering keeping the red fins, blue fire fins with the nyererei when they grow up and keep the ruby greens a species only tank. Does this sound good?


----------

